# Sunsun 304b purchase & media option setup? HELP



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

On my 90 I'm running an eheim 2217 canister only
Figured with the cost of the Sunsun 304b on eBay, really can't go wrong & worth a shot to get some more filtration...
So those of you running the aquatop, marineland, sunsun, etc, could use some insight before placing my order!
Really not up to speed on what would be best on how to configure the media trays & with what.
Its just $10 extra to buy the canister with their media combo. Im set on not running carbon & was told I can substitute for a pack of blue filter pad.
Here's what comes in the media package:
1 Blue coarse filter sponge
1 bag of Active Carbon in mesh media bag
1 bag of ceramic rings in mesh media bag
40 pieces of bio-balls 
If I'm not running carbon what should I put in its place, more rings, bio balls, or just blue filter pad?
They also have a media option which includes additional bioballs & ceramic rings?Should I even opt for their media, if not, please give me some insight.
Don't mind spending the money for a better media option...

The ebay supplier also mentioned this in my correspondence:Hello, here are some tips for placing filter media in canister filter:
Put the white filter pad in the first basket (the bottom one)
Activated carbon in the 2nd basket
Bio balls in the 3rd basket
Ceramic rings in the 4th basket (the top one)
You can place one bag of filter media in each tray, if you want better filtration, you can also place two bag in each tray, thank you.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I have two 304, working well. I would not waste time or money on the prepackaged stuff through ebay. I would buy a 4 liter supply of seachem matrix, and fill the 2 middle trays, the bottom tray i have mine filled with 750ml fluval prefilter media and a coarse pad over it, and top tray any extra media you want to add, carbon, purigen, etc, and some fine pads or floss on top. Seachem matrix is great, either pond matrix or regular is great.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you get it up and running yet? Post update when its all going


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Aquariguns said:


> Did you get it up and running yet? Post update when its all going


My understanding the SunSun 304b & Aquatop 500 are identical. I know the Sunsun is cheaper but the shop that sold me the juiced fish made me a deal on the AT500 $110 out the door so went with it. Have it now but haven't rigged it yet. Emailed Aquatop & the reply was, more important to keep the media configuration as designed & not make changes to keep the flow rate high. The At comes with media & apparently they feel its more important to not slow the flow down by adding more media. I really don't have much experience with it & don't care to trial & error even though theres really no wrong answer. Just want to get the most out of it...
Have no idea what route I'm going to take at this point. Have an Eheim 2217 on the tank & the aquatop will be just extra filtration to help keep the tank clean.


----------

